# Getting ready for catfishing



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Since the Ohio River is messed up due to high water I did a few things to be ready for when I can wet a line. I purchased my Ky. Fishing license at Latonia Bait Shop. I go there for they have the best live bait for fishing with my grandson for bluegills. They have a wide selection of fishing supplies you will ever need, their service is always great.

On my way back home I checked out a place I might fish for creek chubs. The hill was steeper than it showed on the computer but still manageable if I take my time. I do believe there will be plenty of chubs at that spot and easy to cover the area without much trouble. Odds are I will give it a try sometime this season.

I charged up the batteries in my boat since it was a warm day today. I replace a mounting bracket for a road holder at the same time. I will now have 4 holders when my grandson is with me in the boat for catfishing. The way the rains have been not sure when the Ohio will settle down so I can go after the catfish.

AUTHOR of Kindle e-book "ROD BENDING CATFISH"


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

go getem and be sure and post your trips. love reading them.
sherman


----------



## Bandy (Mar 30, 2014)

Right there with ya. Just put close to 360 yards of fresh braid on my big water rigs. Scouted out several new spots to get some rockbass and chubs. Reorganized my tackle bag, got my leaders up to snuff, and all my hooks nice and sharp.


----------

